# Tangent reviews by Victoria



## Victoria Silverwolf

I have been accepted as a reviewer for Tangent, an online publication which reviews short stories, novelettes, and novellas of speculative fiction. I'll provide a link to my first review when it appears. Here's the zine:

Tangent: the genre's premiere review magazine for short SF & Fantasy since 1993

Many thanks to *J-Sun* for the suggestion that I apply!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Stable

Congrats Victoria! You always seem to have well thought out reviews.


----------



## J Riff

That is a good looking site. Add to favorites!


----------



## LittleStar

Congrats. Well done


----------



## mosaix

Congratulations VS!


----------



## crystal haven

Great news. Congratulations!


----------



## Nick B

Congratulations!


----------



## Droflet

Good for you, Victoria. Going from strength to strength.


----------



## Wruter

Many congratulations!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Congrats


----------



## Dan Jones

Well done Victoria, that's great for you, and great for Tangent also. Congratulations!


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Congratulations, that's great news!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Well done!


----------



## ratsy

Awesome, congrats Victoria!


----------



## Vaz

Congratulations!


----------



## Ursa major

Well done.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Goodness.  I'm overwhelmed by the response.  Thank you.

Here's the first review:

Compelling SF #5, February/March 2017

(This magazine has five stories, but there are only four reviews because one is a reprint and "Tangent" has a policy of not reviewing those.)


----------



## farntfar

Terrific news, Victoria. Congratulations.

And terrific news, Tangent. You've made a wise choice.


----------



## Serendipity

Way to go, Victoria. Congratulations! 

I always hoped you would end as a reviewer as your comments on the short stories were always so apposite.


----------



## Cathbad

Great review!


----------



## johnnyjet

Congratulations, Victoria!  They couldn't have asked for a better reviewer.


----------



## J-Sun

Welcome aboard! 

Great review, btw. I actually recommended "Tav" on my blog but can see merits in "X and Y." Your reaction to "Entanglement" was very nicely put.  (I was most disappointed by that one in that it was very science fictional but not the best execution.) It looks like we read "Skychildren" in exactly the same way - fantastic setting and plenty of concepts to go with it, but not enough story. I am really excited about _Compelling_ as a new(ish) source for science fiction, though. And I'm really excited that you'll be helping us out at _Tangent_. Great start!


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Congratulations, Victoria!!  CC


----------



## pambaddeley

Well done Victoria.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #220, March 2, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #221, March 16, 2017


----------



## dask

Never has the right tool for the right job been so well selected.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New review:

On Spec #104, Vol. 28, No. 1, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #222, March 30, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Fantasy & Science Fiction, May/June 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #223, April 13, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Analog, May/June 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another one:

Lightspeed #83, April 2017


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Latest review:
> 
> Analog, May/June 2017



I'm reading this issue now, having just started my subscription back up again after a lengthy hiatus!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #224, April 27, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Equus, edited by Rhonda Parrish


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest review:

Compelling SF #7, June/July 2017


----------



## Cathbad

I'm a bit peeved, @Victoria Silverwolf .  There's no Share button on Tangent?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more, one long and one short:

Fantasy & Science Fiction, July/August 2017


Strange Horizons, June 5, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Asimov's -- July/August 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

Strange Horizons, June 12, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another short one:

Strange Horizons, June 19, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One of medium length for a change:

Flash Fiction Online #46, July 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another of moderate length:

Aurealis #102, July 2017


----------



## Galactic Journey

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I have been accepted as a reviewer for Tangent, an online publication which reviews short stories, novelettes, and novellas of speculative fiction. I'll provide a link to my first review when it appears. Here's the zine:
> 
> Tangent: the genre's premiere review magazine for short SF & Fantasy since 1993
> 
> Many thanks to *J-Sun* for the suggestion that I apply!



Congratulations, Vic!  I know better than anyone what a boon you'll be for them.

(You can see Vic's excellent work at the Journey here)


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Thank you for the kind words.  

Latest review here:

Tor.com -- July 2017


----------



## Wruter

I started to read the Snodgrass story on Tor.com but was too dismayed by the following sentence to continue:



> I'm your typical Englishman. A bit too skinny, rather horse faced, and I’ve got that prissy BBC accent



The truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## pambaddeley

But it's not the truth and never was - the average English man or woman never had a prissy BBC accent for a start!


----------



## Wruter

pambaddeley said:


> But it's not the truth and never was - the average English man or woman never had a prissy BBC accent for a start!


I'm not sure. The author of the story, Melinda M. Snodgrass, is American, and I'm struggling to think of any English regional accent which wouldn't sound "prissy" when compared in isolation. And I still think we're all ugly compared to them and a good number of other peoples. Maybe I should stop comparing.

That description just seemed fantastically rude and sterotypical when I first read it but then I realised - this is how Americans see us. This is how we are.

Basically, that story didn't do a whole lot for my confidence. That's my review, Victoria.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

We Yanks have a lot of stereotypes about people from other places.  I'm sure it works the other way around, too.

Latest review:

Flash Fiction Online #47, August 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another:

Compelling SF #8, August/September 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Mostly posting these here so I can find them more easily in the future:

Strange Horizons, August 7, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another small one:

Strange Horizons, August 14, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A new one:

Analog, July/August 2017

This is a "special double review" because the other person was a little late in turning in an article, so it was reassigned to me, then the original reviewer turned it in under the wire.  It's interesting to see two views of the stories.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A quick one:

Diabolical Plots #30, August 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another small one:

Strange Horizons, August 21, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A big one:

Weirdbook #36, August 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Small one:

Aurealis #103, August 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

On Spec #105, Vol. 28, No. 2, 2017

Strange Horizons, September 4, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The long and the short of it:

Fiction River #24: Pulse Pounders: Adrenaline, ed. by Kevin J. Anderson

Strange Horizons, September 11, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another:

Black Static #60, September/October 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Short one:

Strange Horizons, September 18, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Slightly longer:

Nightmare #60, September 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And a bit longer:

Lightspeed #88, September 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Flash Fiction Online #49, October 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Little one:

Strange Horizons, October 2, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Also tiny:

Strange Horizons, October 9, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Still little:

Strange Horizons, October 16, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Medium size:

Aurealis #105, October 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Back to the small stuff:

Strange Horizons, October 23, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Long one:

Fiction River #25: Feel the Fear, ed. by Mark Leslie


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another long one:

Strange Beasties, edited by Juliana Rew


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A slightly different one:

Strange Horizons, October 30, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A new duo:

Tor.com -- October 2017

Strange Horizons, November 6, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Long one:

Tales from the Lake #4: The Horror Anthology, ed. by Ben Eads


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Not so long:

Heroic Fantasy Quarterly #34, November 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Little one:

Strange Horizons,  November 13, 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two small ones:

Strange Horizons,  November 20, 2017

Apex #102, November 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another small one:

Tor.com -- November 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Clarkesworld #135, December 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Apex Magazine #103, December 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Nightmare #63, December 2017


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A magazine and a novella:

InterGalactic Medicine Show #60, Dec. 2017/Jan.2018

Mountain by Ursula Pflug


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First of 2018:

Analog, January/February 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Asimov's -- January/February 2018

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #242, January 4, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Short one:

Grimdark #14, January 2018


----------



## Boneman

Wow, you are really busy!!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Writers of the Future #34, edited by David Farland

Apex Magazine #104, January 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Tor.com -- January 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And one that I forgot to do until the last second:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #243, January 18, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Aurealis #107, February 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single-author collection:

Walls and Wonders by S. R. Algernon


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A magazine:

Fantasy & Science Fiction, March/April 2018


----------



## J Riff

Interesting - translated Chinese SF. Chinese musicians are doing a lot of interesting things lately too, with predominantly Western music.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Short one:

Nightmare #65, February 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another small one:

Diabolical Plots #36, February 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Tor.com -- February 2018

Galaxy's Edge #31, March/April 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Clarkesworld #138, March 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An anthology:

Glass and Gardens: Solarpunk Summers, ed. by Sarena Ulibarri


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Apex Magazine #106, March 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Flash Fiction Online #55, April 2018

Strange Horizons -- April 2, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Fantasy & Science Fiction, May/June 2018


----------



## Cathbad

I used to have a pretty good collection of F&SF.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> A long one:
> 
> Fantasy & Science Fiction, May/June 2018


What an interesting and diverse story lineup this month! "What You Pass For" reminds me of the Jamaican rappers who overused the skin whitening cream.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little one:

Strange Horizons -- April 9, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another:

Strange Horizons -- April 16, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Slightly longer:

Nightmare #67, April 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An anthology:

Monstrosities, edited by Juliana Rew


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another anthology:

Sherlock Holmes: Adventures in the Realm of H. G. Wells


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And yet another anthology:

Alice Unbound: Beyond Wonderland, edited by Colleen Anderson


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A shared review.

Nightmare #68, May 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another shared review:

Tor.com -- May 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An unusual anthology:

Zion's Fiction: A Treasury of Israeli Speculative Literature


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another anthology:

Galileo's Theme Park, ed. by Juliana Rew


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Clarkesworld #142, July 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

Strange Horizons -- July 2, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A similar one:

Strange Horizons -- July 9, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A bit longer:

Uncanny #23, July/August 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Strange Horizons -- July 16, 2018

Diabolical Plots #41, July 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An anthology:
Gaslight Gothic, ed. by  J. R. Campbell and Charles Prepolec


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A special issue of an on-line magazine that usually only offers one story per week:

Strange Horizons -- July 30, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #257, August 2, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Apex Magazine #111, August 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #258, August 16, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Analog, September/October 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Shorter:

Lightspeed #99, August 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last one this month:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #259, August 30, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Strange Horizons -- September 3, 2018

Flash Fiction Online #60, September 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Galaxy's Edge #34, September/October 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Clarkesworld #144, September 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Little one:

Strange Horizons -- September 10, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another small one, probably the last of the month.

Strange Horizons -- September 17, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An unexpected one:

Strange Horizons -- September 24, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First for October:

Strange Horizons -- October 1, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A novelette published as a book:

"The Inconvenient God" by Francesca Forrest


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A small one:

Strange Horizons -- October 8, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Slighter longer:

Aurealis #115, October 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another little one:

Strange Horizons -- October 15, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Slightly longer:

Nightmare #73, October 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Analog, November/December 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Medium size:

Lightspeed #101, October 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single author collection:

Little Black Spots by John F. D. Taff


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Back to short ones:

Strange Horizons -- November 5, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another little one:

Strange Horizons -- November 12, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Strange Horizons -- November 19, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Somewhat longer:

Lightspeed #102, November 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A novella:

The Adventure of the Dux Bellorum by Cynthia Ward


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two translated stories:

Strange Horizons -- December 3, 2018


----------



## J Riff

Reading these reviews is as good as reading the mag, usually. ) I'm still catching up on ancient pulpage, no way to ketchup on all this new nanononsense... )


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three stories:

Apex Magazine #115, December 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A strange story:

Strange Horizons -- December 10, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A new magazine:

Future Science Fiction Digest #1, December 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

Strange Horizons -- December 17, 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A "family friendly" magazine:

Deep Magic #63, Winter 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A collection of mostly reprints, but with two new stories:

Space Pioneers, ed. Hank Davis & Christopher Ruocchio


----------



## J Riff

/good reviews and nice to know I'm not the only one with a mismatched glasses handle.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Lghtspeed #103, December 2018


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last one of 2018:

Interzone #279, January/February 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A limited edition anthology:

Cities of Dust, Planes of Light, ed. by Todd Sanders


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A theme anthology, less than half of which is SF or F:

Fiction River #30: Hard Choices, ed. Dean Wesley Smith


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An anthology with a very specific theme:

Skull & Pestle: New Tales of Baba Yaga, ed. Kate Wolford


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First one for February:

Clarkesworld #149, February 2019


----------



## Boneman

I'd habitually frequent that vending machine...


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Apex Magazine #117, February 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Four new stories and several reprints in this anthology:

Trace the Stars, ed. Joe Monson & Jaleta Clegg


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A special issue dedicated to the late Gardner Dozois:

Asimov's -- March/April 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Flash Fiction Online #65, February 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last one this month:

Heroic Fantasy Quarterly #39, February 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First one this month:

Tor.com -- February 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Pulphouse #5, Winter 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Apex Magazine #118, March 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more:

Aurealis #118, March 2019

Strange Horizons -- March 11, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Very short stories:

Flash Fiction Online #66, March 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Newest:

Diabolical Plots #49, March 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little one:

Strange Horizons -- March 18, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another small one:

Cosmic Roots & Eldritch Shores, March 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A "new" story by Edgar Rice Burroughs?

Cirsova #11, Spring 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An unexpected one:

Strange Horizons -- March 25, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First of the month:

Apex Magazine #119, April 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single author collection:

Going Native & Other Stories by J. Manfred Weichsel


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Newest:

Pulphouse #6, Spring 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A shared review:

Tor.com -- April 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Galaxy's Edge #38, May/June 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Catching up with several I've done over the last week or so:

Clarkesworld #152, May 2019

Strange Horizons -- May 6, 2019

Strange Horizons -- May 13, 2019

Aurealis #120, May 2019

Diabolical Plots #51, May 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Strange Horizons -- May 20, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Cirsova: Summer Special 2019 (Cirsova Summer Special Book 1), June 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A novelette:

Arctic Adagio by DJ Cockburn


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Analog, July/August 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Not quite as long:

Future Science Fiction Digest #3, June 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two short ones:

Flash Fiction Online #70, July 2019

Aurealis #122, July 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another small one:

Diabolical Plots #53, July 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And yet another small one:

Nightmare #82, July 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An anthology:

Footprints in the Stars, edited by Danielle Ackley-McPhail


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Four very short stories, all worth reading:

Flash Fiction Online #71, August 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two longer stories:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #283, August 1, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Four new stories and two translations:

Clarkesworld #155, August 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three from Australia:

Aurealis #123, August 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Cirsova #2, Fall 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #284, August 15, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Analog, September/October 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Not quite as long:

On Spec #111, August 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Pulphouse #7, Summer 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #285, August 29, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two more to finish up the month:

Lightspeed #111, August 2019

Tor.com -- August 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single author collection of closely related stories:

Devil Dancers and Other Tales by Robert E. Waters


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Galaxy's Edge #40, September/October 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A brief one:

Strange Horizons -- September 9, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Not so short:

Black Static #71 -- September/October 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another brief one:

Strange Horizons -- September 16, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Grimdark #20, October 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little one:

Strange Horizons -- October 7, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two new ones:

Strange Horizons -- October 14, 2019


Beneath Ceaseless Skies #288, October10, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another one:

Diabolical Plots #56, October 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one and a long one:

Strange Horizons -- October 21, 2019

Asimov's -- November/December 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #289, October 24, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New magazine:

Unreal, Volume 2, October 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single author collection:

Muses & Musings by Edward M. Lerner


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Clarkesworld #158, November 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Heroic Fantasy Quarterly #42, November 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A brief one:

Strange Horizons -- November 11, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little longer:

Unfit, Volume 4, Fall 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #290, November 7, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three stories from Down Under:

Aurealis #126, November 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A trio of tiny tales:

Flash Fiction Online #74, November 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another little one:

Strange Horizons -- November 18, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last of the month, I believe:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #291, November 21, 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First of the month:

Clarkesworld #159, December 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Deep Magic #67, Winter 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last of the year:

Pulphouse #8, Fall 2019


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Asimov's -- January/February 2020


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The last issue of his magazine to be edited by the late Mike Resnick:

Galaxy's Edge #42, January/February 2020


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Clarkesworld #160, January 2020


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three-in-one:

Strange Horizons -- January 6, 13, & 20, 2020


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Five horror stories, including a variation on a familiar classic.

Black Static #73 -- January/February 2020


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A magazine of speculative fiction relating to Christianity:

Mysterion, January 2020


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First review for Tangent's new format:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-irregular/torcom/tor-com-january-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three very short stories:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/flash-fiction-online-77-february-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three stories from Down Under:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/aurealis-127-february-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three tales of fantastic adventure:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-quarterly/heroic-fantasy-quarterly-43-february-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two historical fantasies:

https://tangentonline.com/e-marketbi-weekly/beneath-ceaseless-skies-297-february-13-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-bi-monthly/analog-march-april-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And a short one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/diabolical-plots-60-february-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-bi-monthly/asimovs-march-april-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last of the month:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/9903/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A special issue:

https://tangentonline.com/e-marketbi-weekly/beneath-ceaseless-skies-298-feb-27-march-5-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One of medium size:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/clarkesworld-162-march-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And a little one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/flash-fiction-online-78-march-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One more:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-quarterly/deep-magic-68-march-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A magazine of international SF:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-quarterly/future-science-fiction-digest-6-march-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two brief ones:

https://tangentonline.com/print-bi-annual/unfit-5-march-2020/

https://tangentonline.com/print-bi-annual/unreal-3-january-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-marketbi-weekly/beneath-ceaseless-skies-299-march-12-19-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-other/writers-of-the-future-36-edited-by-david-farland/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And a short one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/cosmic-roots-and-eldritch-shores-march-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three very short stories:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/flash-fiction-online-79-april-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One story:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-weekly/strange-horizons-april-6-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One more story:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-weekly/strange-horizons-april-13-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A pair of two-story publications:

https://tangentonline.com/e-marketbi-weekly/beneath-ceaseless-skies-301-april-9-2020/

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/diabolical-plots-62-april-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A brief one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-weekly/strange-horizons-april-20-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Last of the month:

https://tangentonline.com/e-marketbi-weekly/beneath-ceaseless-skies-302-april-23-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

First of the month:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/clarkesworld-164-may-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A new one, with some sad news:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-bi-monthly/galaxys-edge-44-may-june-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An Australian magazine:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/aurealis-sf-130-may-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And a Canadian one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-quarterly/on-spec-113-may-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-quarterly/cirsova-summer-special-2-may-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/diabolical-plots-63-may-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A single author collection:

https://tangentonline.com/print-other/seeds-and-other-stories-by-ursula-pflug/


----------



## Don

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> A single author collection:
> 
> https://tangentonline.com/print-other/seeds-and-other-stories-by-ursula-pflug/



_Magic realism_ as an artistic style, is new to me. Borges uses magic realism in both _The Book of Sand_ and_ Animals of the mirrors_. Your comment about art at the end of your column made me curious. Is it possible that my favorite artist, Dali, uses magic realism in any of his art?

At least one guy believes the Dali shown below on the left incorporates magic realism. If it's true then the Dali on the right, created around the  time with the same subject (his wife Gala) ought to also qualify.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A very short story:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-weekly/strange-horizons-june-1-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Thank you for the interesting comment.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-quarterly/pulphouse-9-summer-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-weekly/strange-horizons-june-8-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/clarkesworld-165-june-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

An anthology:

https://tangentonline.com/print-oth...a-ed-zelda-knight-ekpeki-oghenechovwe-donald/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A small one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-weekly/strange-horizons-june-15-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-bi-monthly/asimovs-july-august-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A medium-sized one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-monthly/lightspeed-121-june-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little one:

Strange Horizons, July 6, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another tiny one:

Here it is.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

From Down Under:

Aurealis SF #132, July 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

Strange Horizons, July 20, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A double review:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #307 & #308, July 2 & 16, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A fairly long one:

Clarkesworld #166, July 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two stories:

Mysterion, July 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Joshua Jones

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Two stories:
> 
> Mysterion, July 2020 – Tangent Online


Glad to see your excellent, professional reviews are continuing apace!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Thanks.

A brief one:

Strange Horizons, August 3, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A quartet of magical adventures:

Heroic Fantasy Quarterly #45, August 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three from Down Under:

Aurealis #133, August 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

Strange Horizons, August 10, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another little one:

Strange Horizons, August 17, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little longer:

Deep Magic #69, Summer 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Fiction River #33:  Doorways to Enchantment, ed. Dayle A. Dermatis – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Galaxy’s Edge #46, September/October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## DukeOfEarle88

Good job  (keep writing)!!!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Thank you very much.

Latest:

Clarkesworld #168, September 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Long one:

Fiction River #34: Stolen, edited by Leah R. Cutter – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another long one:

Analog, September/October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three short fantasy stories:

Flash Fiction Online #84, September 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A review of an anthology, with an additional review from another reader.

Entanglements: Tomorrow’s Lovers, Families, and Friends, ed. Sheila Williams – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Cirsova: Fall Special #1, September 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A very unusual "story":

Wired, September 22, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Short one:

Mysterion, September 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Sword-and-sorcery stories:

Tales from the Magician’s Skull #4, June 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-irregular/tor-com-september-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three brief supernatural tales:

Flash Fiction Online #85, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Seven SF stories:

Clarkesworld #169, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Fourteen strange stories:

Weirdbook #43, August 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three Australian stories:

Aurealis #135, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two violent tales:

Grimdark 24, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two scary stories:

Diabolical Plots #68, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

https://tangentonline.com/print-bi-monthly/analog-november-december-2020/


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A short one:

Cosmic Roots & Eldritch Shores, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another brief one:

Mysterion, October 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Asimov’s, November/December 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And a short one:

Flash Fiction Online #86, November 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A brief one:

Apex Promo, November 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Brain Games: Stories to Astonish, ed. by Juliana Rew – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:

Clarkesworld #170, November 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

New one:

Lightspeed #126, November 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little one:

Mysterion, November 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Don

"The dog eats books, becomes educated, and talks."


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A brief one:

Strange Horizons, December 7, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Slightly larger:

Unfit, Volume 6, Fall 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A long one:

Obsessions, edited by Mark Leslie – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Medium-sized one:

https://tangentonline.com/e-market-quarterly/future-science-fiction-digest-9-december-2020/

Short one:

Strange Horizons, December 14, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Little one:

Strange Horizons, December 21, 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And another small one:

Tor.com, December 2020 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Longer one:






						Apex #121, January/February 2021 – Tangent Online
					






					tangentonline.com


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Latest:






						Clarkesworld #172, January 2021 – Tangent Online
					






					tangentonline.com


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three more:






						Galaxy’s Edge #48, January/February 2021 – Tangent Online
					






					tangentonline.com
				









						Strange Horizons, January 4, 2021 – Tangent Online
					






					tangentonline.com
				









						Flash Fiction Online #88, January 2021 – Tangent Online
					






					tangentonline.com


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A little one:






						Strange Horizons, January 11,2021 – Tangent Online
					






					tangentonline.com


----------



## Bick

I just joined the Tangent review team, Victoria, and reviewed the Jan 18th issue of Strange Horizons today.  I understand you're reviewing it too - it will be interesting to see how our notes compare (they should be online tonight).


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Bick said:


> I just joined the Tangent review team, Victoria, and reviewed the Jan 18th issue of Strange Horizons today.  I understand you're reviewing it too - it will be interesting to see how our notes compare (they should be online tonight).




Cool!  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Here is a joint review, shared by the illustrious *Bick *and I.  We approach the story in different ways, but come to similar conclusions.

Strange Horizons, January 18, 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## alexvss

Is it possible to request a tangent review?


----------



## Bick

alexvss said:


> Is it possible to request a tangent review?


_Tangent_ only reviews published stories from the professional magazines, alexvss. If you want feedback, I'm sure if you post on one of the writing sub-forums here you'll get lots of comments and feedback.


----------



## Bick

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Here is a joint review, shared by the illustrious *Bick *and I.  We approach the story in different ways, but come to similar conclusions.
> 
> Strange Horizons, January 18, 2021 – Tangent Online


Not, sure about illustrious!  I thought your review was more insightful tbh Victoria, but I found that story quite hard to penetrate.


----------



## alexvss

Bick said:


> _Tangent_ only reviews published stories from the professional magazines, alexvss. If you want feedback, I'm sure if you post on one of the writing sub-forums here you'll get lots of comments and feedback.


Exactly. I would request a review of a story that I read in a professional magazine and liked (and has not been reviewed at Tangent yet). I didn't write it.


----------



## Bick

alexvss said:


> Exactly. I would request a review of a story that I read in a professional magazine and liked (and has not been reviewed at Tangent yet). I didn't write it.


Tangent review just about everything in speculative fiction as soon as it’s available for review (i.e. before it’s widely available) - if you search for the magazine that published the story you’re thinking of, you should find the review. (Unless it’s very old)


----------



## alexvss

Bick said:


> Tangent review just about everything in speculative fiction as soon as it’s available for review (i.e. before it’s widely available) - if you search for the magazine that published the story you’re thinking of, you should find the review. (Unless it’s very old)


In the contact section of the website I found the answer to my own question: one can request reviews, even for their own stories.

I just couldn't find any Escape Artists stories. You don't review podcasts? The story I'd like to see there is from Escape Pod.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

I don't think they review podcasts, sorry to say.  To my knowledge, only print or on-line short fiction, from magazines or books.

Two tales of miracles:

Mysterion, January 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two short stories and two _very _short stories:

Fantasy #63, January 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A new one:

DreamForge Anvil #1, February 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two love stories:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #323, February 11, 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Don

The second/third person to denote time travel in _When Your Being Here is Gentler Than Your Absence Hard_ is indeed interesting.


----------



## Bick

Nice, Victoria. You weren’t a huge fan of either by the sound of it. What is vegetarian pho?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Bick said:


> Nice, Victoria. You weren’t a huge fan of either by the sound of it. What is vegetarian pho?




Vietnamese soup.  We made it with mushrooms, soy sauce, ginger, onions, soba noodles, garlic, and bean sprouts, and served with cilantro, green onions, jalapeno peppers, and hot sauce.


----------



## Bick

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Vietnamese soup.  We made it with mushrooms, soy sauce, ginger, onions, soba noodles, garlic, and bean sprouts, and served with cilantro, green onions, jalapeno peppers, and hot sauce.


Sounds great!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Three rather old-fashioned stories:

Cirsova #6, Spring 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Newest:

Beneath Ceaseless Skies #324, February 25, 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Two long ones and one very short one:

Apex #122, March 2021 – Tangent Online

Asimov’s, March/April 2021 – Tangent Online

Strange Horizons, March 1, 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

One short one:

Strange Horizons, March 8, 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Droflet

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Vietnamese soup.  We made it with mushrooms, soy sauce, ginger, onions, soba noodles, garlic, and bean sprouts, and served with cilantro, green onions, jalapeno peppers, and hot sauce.



And a nice chianti?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Another little one, but with a long title:

Strange Horizons, March 15, 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Bick

Nice one, Victoria. 
That story sounds entirely dreadful - at least regards my taste. But there might be people out their who lap up such stuff.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

International stories:

Future Science Fiction Digest #10, March 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

A novella and six short stories:

Clarkesworld #174, March 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Four stories and several reprints (not reviewed):

Galaxy’s Edge #49, March/April 2021 – Tangent Online


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

And two stories:

Diabolical Plots #73, March 2021 – Tangent Online


----------

